# Always have a hospital tank!



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I currently do not have a hospital tank and am wishing I did. A lot of my fish have gotten sick and I have no place to put them except where they are which is a big mistake. Anybody starting out with fish should have a 10 gal hospital tank and their main tank. I thought I'd post this so newbies to the hobby can see this and be prepared for diseases in their fish.


----------

